# Expats in Rzeszow?



## YYZ2RZE (Feb 18, 2015)

Please let me know if you're an expat in the area around Rzeszow


----------



## ascold (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to move to northern Slovakia - it will be about 70-80 km from Rzeszow


----------



## Mp212 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am moving there in about a month.


----------



## pl130 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey all, how is Rzeszow for jobs at the moment? I come from that part of Poland, but due to the bad economy, it appears I'll be made redundant real soon; my background is oil and gas. However, aviation is doing good as a result of the fall in oil prices and I know Rzeszow has quite aviation related companies. How are wages there? And how difficult is it for dual national with a bachelors degree, to get a job there?


----------

